# 9dp5dt fet bfn with slight brown spotting in am



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am looking for any info on bfps becoming bfps after 9dps transfer, I think it's all over but my mum and dh both think there is still chance as my otd isn't for another 5 days

On both my previous cycles I had a BFP by this point  my first been at 10dp3dt and second 9dp5dt. I was so sure I was gong to get a BFP this time as the symptoms I was having ( mainly really sore boobs frequent weeing and gut instinct) where the same with my other cycles but it was bfn  


Today when I woke up to pee when I wiped (sorry for tmi) the tissue had last nights pessaries tinged with browny streaks and a little red, but since then the tissue is clear 

Surely this can't be implanting at this time? Any advice would be welcome and thanks for reading   xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

You can have implantation bleed vey late. I had it at 10days past transfer on my second cycle ( got a bfp), and a few days after that too. It's very scary I know. I'm still knicker watching! Lol
I wish you all the best
Xxxx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi jelly,

Thank you so much for te reply it means a lot to know its possible as I was all in for stopping meds ad calling it a day. Congratulations on your BFP and hope the remainer of your pregnancy goes well xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't stop meds Hun, it's not over yet. Loads of ppl has late implantation, even bleeding in pregnancies. 
Thinking of you  
Xxxxx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Cohensmummy- hope you are well i tested again this am and negative so for me i know its all over, i stopped the meds yesterday as i know it shud have implanted by now, totally took this upon myself but i know its over...i had frequent peeing, boobs, tiredness with my last bfp,  gutted but have to sail on...dies

Best of luck to all the other lovely ladies xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

cohensmummy- dont know why i wrote dies lol, this phone, i went to write does and went to write more an boom it posted ggrrr....


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Mmcm,   so sorry Hun  
Xxxx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for both your replays jelly and mmcm  

So sorry to hear your news mmcm, will you be doing another cycle? Big hugs and hope yur ok xx

Jelly, do you have your scan date through yet? Xx

Afm- well after waking twice for a pee and y boobs still killing and been very emotional like both my previous BFP I find it so difficult believing it's over but wonder if these symptoms where real symptoms last time or if they where too from the drugs? oh and apart from the bit of brown when wiped yesterday morning no more as been there 

I caLled the clinic this afternoon explain about the brown/ pik on tissue on paper and testing and getting a bfn the senior nurse said that any sort of spotting in there clinics fet is a very positive sign even though it's late, she went on to say due to the amount of drugs ( 2 patches, 600mg of pessaries and also 5 oral tablets) there was no way a period would start or have any spotting even if carried on with these drugs for a few months. She said 'something' must of been happening for there to of been this spotting and with it been fet it could just well be a late implanted and wouldn't exspect me to test any earlier than Wednesday for a result.

Soooooo I will test Wednesday, I still believe its a negative but will carry o as I am until then see what that test brings. I will be 12 dp then so let's see xx

Thanks again for your replies xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Cohensmummy, I have everything crossed for you sweetie  
2ww is such a stressful time, but you are nearly there.

My first scan is on the 25th. The worry never ends.
Xxxxx


----------



## Sararenee (May 10, 2012)

Praying for a late implanter for you.  . Don't give up until the beta sings.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Sararenee, best of luck with your FET  
Xxxx


----------



## cohensmummy (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning ladies,

It is a bfn for me today but I'm fine thought as much xx

Thanks fo your lovely replies xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Conhensmummy petal i really do know how u feel i knew on sat it didnt work so i came off all meds and bleed on monday and still bkeeding today,i have my review today with lister, dont know how it going to be way forward now, wont be freezing again been honest, after knowing what i know now, my 4 blasts and none of them lived, waste of money in my eyes personally,but works for some,,,,,anyway we have to look forward


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm so so sorry cohenmummy   sending you loads of hugs
Xxxxx


----------

